# Grey Seal Coffee



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone heard of or used them before?

I've just received a little order from Grey Seal Coffee in Norfolk, consisting of some bags of:

Brazil Pitangueiras

Colombia Esperanza Entreverdes

Kenya Nyabomite Tatu

Thailand Doi Chaang

and some brewing cards for filter and syphon, I'm really looking forward to trying them out and having an experiment with some different brew methods.

their packaging is pretty nice to.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm working my way through some Guatemalan from them, lovely coffee from them


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've met them a few times, nice guys. They've worked hard to build up the brand and reputation.

The coffee really doesn't do it for me though, but personal preferences and all that.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

With Aaronb on this. Bought beans from them a few months ago...had a look around their premises and had their coffee in the café across the yard. Sadly this wasn't the best advert for their beans, though better than generally available in N Norfolk. The kilo I took home was OK.....nothing remarkable.....middle of the road-ish coffee......nice enough but didn't tempt me to get any more. They're fairly new in the roasting business so probably unfair to judge yet..


----------

